# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Best price Filament?

## urbanmyth

So far, the cheapest I have found decent filament for is $19.99 at http://seacans.com/ for a 1kg roll.  Has anyone found a better deal anywhere?  I'm starting to do a lot of printing and really need some in bulk.

----------


## 3dman

That's a really good deal.  I do know some guys that order it wholesale form China via Alibaba.  It's priced at $9.50 - $14 per 1kg from what I can tell by doing a quick search.  You might be able to find a better deal if you search around alibaba and other chinese wholesale sites.  I'm not really sure the quality though.

----------


## redrick

Away from wholesale pricing, it appears that $18.96 is about as cheap as you will get.  3ders.com has a running list of all the filaments out there as well as a price per kg:
http://www.3ders.org/pricecompare/

----------


## jimc

i have tried alot of the cheap china stuff. reprapper, etc. it all seems to have little issues or be inconsistant. it might be good one time and bad the next. high moisture or bubbles and air pockets in the filament. i recently had some rolls where the cheap saran wrap they use to wrap around the spools must have had some chemical in it because it degraded the abs and would break in your hand like dry spaghetti. there is a us manufacturer called village plastics. many companies sell their filament. they are prob the main usa manufacturer. the cheapest place i have found to order their plastic is through www.onlinefilament.com. it is some good stuff. this is the supplier to makergear and some other printer manufacturers.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Not sure how long this sale will last but if you need a 1.2 KG role of Yellow filament for just $15, this is a great deal:
http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/3D-...ow-p-1249.html

----------


## Davo

We've had good results with material from http://3dprintlife.com and http://sainsmart.com

With discount vendors, we've seen variance in actual filament diameter (down to 1.6mm) as well as unpredictable quality and moisture content. We recommend using vendors who vacuum seal with dessicant packs.

----------


## navkram

Found this going to be getting some to try, and its made in the US. http://pushplastic.com/

----------


## jimc

nav i have been wondering about their stuff but have seen no reviews from actual users. please post a report when you get it.

i just ordered a roll of black abs from these guys. all made here in the us by them and was $25 shipped. ill let you know how their stuff is. best filament of any type i have printed with is the pet+ from madesolid. i just saw these guys have a version of pet as well that i am going to give a try.

http://coex3d.com

----------


## MiguelKendrick

If you want a better deal, I highly suggest 3d2print saver pack. You can have ABS Saver Pack – Little Joe 4 spools (Bundle of 4 spools of ABS filament. ) 1300 g each for only €106,21, PLA Saver Pack – Big Boy 8 spools(Bundle of 8 spools of PLA filament.) 1300g each for €201,24. Discounts and economy shipping are available too. http://www.3d2print.net/shop

----------

